# The Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III seems to be getting closer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 8, 2019)

> What appears to be the Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III has passed FCC certification.
> Not much in the way of specifications have leaked out in the FCC filing. However, a few things have such as size and information about the Bluetooth module inside the camera.
> *Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III Information:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Kit. (Feb 8, 2019)

Nah, not gonna happen. Not with this particular camera. Canon _never_ releases the cameras you want.

(And the obligatory "Canon is *******").


----------



## Adelino (Feb 8, 2019)

DPAF would be great not much else I would care about over Mark II. What would everyone else want/expect?


----------



## LDS (Feb 8, 2019)

Are the chances of a G5X II slimmer and slimmer?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 8, 2019)

Adelino said:


> DPAF would be great not much else I would care about over Mark II. What would everyone else want/expect?



Better and sharper lens would be great and also weathersealing. The current one accumulates dust in the lens and dirt on the lens elements.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 8, 2019)

Adelino said:


> DPAF would be great not much else I would care about over Mark II. What would everyone else want/expect?


DPAF (even if it means slightly lower DR) and some certainty with the compatible waterproof case.

Also, firmware with CCAPI and EDSDK support (and not that stupid PowerShot G7 X Mark II SDK that requires separate firmware that makes the camera not manually operable).

Ah, and the new lens coating!


----------



## mensaf (Feb 8, 2019)

DPAF would be perfect. The last time renderings were posted, it had a mic jack too. I will die if it actually comes with one.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 8, 2019)

A good update from the Mark II would be about the only way Canon could separate me from some money right now. I don't have any complaint with the autofocus, so I don't know that I would notice whether it had DPAF. I don't want a slower lens with greater zoom range, like the direction Sony went with their vaguely comparable model. IQ is fine for what I post to the web and the 13" x 19" prints hanging on the walls of my home. ACR does fine with the lens corrections. I don't need more MP, and wouldn't want to trade off something else to get more. But all that said, I certainly wouldn't object if they upgraded quality without sacrificing things I find useful.

I don't need built-in GPS or 4K video, but either would help sway me toward upgrading. I have paired the camera with my iPhone so that GPS is stored with the pictures when taken. But rather than eating up battery on two devices when I'm out for a day of sightseeing, if I want to note exactly where some pictures were taken, I'll take a shot with the phone, and its GPS data will tell me where I was at that time of day.

I've not had a problem with dust or sand with my II. When I pack it in a bag, I put it in a little case, but out sightseeing, I don't bother with the case, and just put it in my pocket when not in use. I've used it at beaches but not out in deserts, though.


----------



## peconicgp (Feb 11, 2019)

For me, I would love to see this camera be a weather sealed beast. Nearly or fully waterproof would be awesome. I don't think a camera like this benefits much from a longer zoom but slower lens. The benefit of a camera like this to me (Had the G7X II) is that you can take it everywhere in a pocket. I would love to see that "Go anywhere" mantra brought further by really being impressively weather sealed. The Sony RX line seems to have the IQ advantage so Canon could differentiate itself by upping the "Ruggedness" of it.

I doubt that would happen as the leaked photos don't lend itself to that and I know many people use this as an "entry-level vlogging camera". I may just be grumpy that I haven't found the perfect "fly fishing" camera that will capture those special moments in great detail without having to worry about what happens in a rainstorm...


----------



## juan (Feb 11, 2019)

For me, I don't see the point of this camera if they don't include RAW (not just JPG) file format transfer to IOS/Android. The workflow of many of us who are interested in this type of camera is shoot the picture and get the RAW over to Lightroom mobile on a phone OS. Currently using a WiFi SD card as a workaround but these cards come with limitations - much lower capacity/$ and seriously run down the battery. Would be nice to have this native to the camera so we can use bigger, faster SD cards and save battery power.


----------



## hachu21 (Feb 12, 2019)

Raw over wifi is painfully slow. If you need it, grab a micro sd reader and the USB OTG cable you need to plug it directly to your phone. It worked flawlessly for me while on a long trip without pc for backup. I saved everything on my android phone (1 copy on the phone SD card and 1 copy saved automatically on my onedrive account.)
Could work as well with the Adobe cloud.
I Don't know if you can load files via the thunderbolt port on an IPhone...


----------



## bobby (Feb 12, 2019)

Kit. said:


> DPAF (even if it means slightly lower DR) and some certainty with the compatible waterproof case.



What do you mean? Does the current G7 X mark II waterproof case leak? I was planning on buying that.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 13, 2019)

bobby said:


> What do you mean? Does the current G7 X mark II waterproof case leak? I was planning on buying that.


The waterproof cases for G7X and G7X II are incompatible. Which means that the waterproof cases for G7X II and G7X III can easily be incompatible too.


----------



## bobby (Feb 13, 2019)

Kit. said:


> The waterproof cases for G7X and G7X II are incompatible. Which means that the waterproof cases for G7X II and G7X III can easily be incompatible too.



Makes sense. Thanks! 
Also no big deal to me since I don’t own a G7 X mark II or the waterproof case. And I’m pretty sure they’ll be incompatible. I think every single waterproof housing ever released by Canon is only compatible with a single camera model.


----------



## juan (Feb 14, 2019)

hachu21 said:


> Raw over wifi is painfully slow. If you need it, grab a micro sd reader and the USB OTG cable you need to plug it directly to your phone. It worked flawlessly for me while on a long trip without pc for backup. I saved everything on my android phone (1 copy on the phone SD card and 1 copy saved automatically on my onedrive account.)
> Could work as well with the Adobe cloud.
> I Don't know if you can load files via the thunderbolt port on an IPhone...



I do this now using a WiFi SD card and the transfer time is the least of the issues with that approach (for me). The images transfer 2-3 seconds per image. (Caveat - this is with the RAW image sizes from these compact cameras. I can see this being more of a challenge for DSLR image sizes)

Depending on your workflow (e.g., number of images you want to transfer), RAW transfer of WiFi is viable and important. For example, if you have just shot 2-3 images and want to work with them then and there. Agreed it would not make much sense if you shot a few hundred images during the day and back at the hotel want to transfer them over to a phone - USB would be much faster.

It's more for those of us who are street photographers, Instagrammers and/or want to quickly capture a moment with friends that would not photograph well with a phone camera (night shots, etc). In the event of a social event, these days, people are going to take a pic then and there and post it to social media. By the time you get home, it's less relevant to post the pic. Also, if shooting something in challenging lighting it can be useful to quickly get it in to Lightroom then and there and see if the picture worked or if you need to try something different while still able to reshoot it. And when out with friends or in a busy crowd you don't want to be fumbling around with USB dongles, card readers, memory cards and then hunting around for the picture among hundreds or thousands on the card. What a lot of us want is the same user experience of the current camera app - select a photo or photos, hit send and they go over to the phone, just with RAW included.


----------



## Danielx64 (Apr 24, 2019)

Sorry to bump old topic, is there any news on when this will be released?


----------

